# Need to be advised



## fullauto2012 (Mar 19, 2017)

I have a project coming up in the next few weeks.
I will be requiring a fair bit of help. I was wondering what the policy was on recruiting from this forum? Seems to be the obvious choice as the entire system, which could go into the multiple hundreds of thousands very quickly, is going to be run exclusively on FreeBSD.

I would explain more, however NDA's would have to be signed.


----------



## forquare (Mar 19, 2017)

While I'm not sure of rules on the forum, you might like to check out the _freebsd-jobs_ mailing list.


----------

